

Reactions to “Has modern Linux lost its way?” and the value of simplicity - psibi
http://changelog.complete.org/archives/9304-reactions-to-has-modern-linux-lost-its-way-and-the-value-of-simplicity

======
phazmatis
Fantastic post.

